# 5D Mark III, save video on SD??



## donjensen (May 21, 2012)

My workflow (when traveling) is that the 5D Mark III saves to both cards, and after that I use the SD slot on my MacBook Pro for importing to lightroom. I then use the camera to format the cards.
For some reason the videos are only saved the CF card. 

Because of that, unfortunately I deleted a wonderful video from the metro in Paris, of people playing music.

Is there any way to make the camera save videos to SD as well?


----------



## Axilrod (May 21, 2012)

Yes you can save to the CF, but you have to have a card that's fast enough and change some settings. You can look in the manual for how to do so, too many people are making threads with a single question that is easily answered by the manual. Check page 116 and the following few pages


----------



## donjensen (May 21, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> Yes you can save to the CF, but you have to have a card that's fast enough and change some settings.



I want to save to SD, as I wrote.

It seems that you even though "Rec. to multiple" is selected, the "Playback" determines witch card the video is stored on.

Since I changed the "Playback" to the SD card, it now only stores the video to the SD.



Axilrod said:


> too many people are making threads with a single question that is easily answered by the manual. Check page 116 and the following few pages



Too many people are answering questions they haven't read properly.


----------



## jm345 (May 21, 2012)

donjensen - the problem I have is Lightroom, on a PC, doesn't download the MK III videos. LR 4 downloads and imports raw and jpg stills but not the video files. I have to use Zoombrowser or Windows Explorer to download the videos from the card.


----------



## donjensen (May 21, 2012)

jm345 said:


> donjensen - the problem I have is Lightroom, on a PC, doesn't download the MK III videos. LR 4 downloads and imports raw and jpg stills but not the video files. I have to use Zoombrowser or Windows Explorer to download the videos from the card.



Since I changed the "Rec", I can now see the files in LR4, on my SD card.


----------

